# help or hints changing crank pulley and power steering pulley



## mygreygli (Apr 21, 2012)

i have gruven crank pulley and pw steering pulley. i asked a shop and they said the whole pw steering pump has to be removed? sounds wrong! think hes lieing to me. what do i with with crank key in back of the pulley so it dont fall out? has anyone changed these ?


----------



## mygreygli (Apr 21, 2012)

installed both crank and pw steering pulley easy the crank pulley bolt came off so easy with a lil heat and impact gun and pw steering bolts came out easy too. the hardest thing was geting the belt back on. and wasnt hard at all.


----------



## 01 Avant (Nov 6, 2007)

how does it feel after the install

i also checked Gruvens site and dont see anything for the 2.8 30v


----------

